# Whats the difference in AFX armatures?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I have long wondered if there is any meaning to the various AFX armatures colors.

Are they all the same or is there a difference in performace? Some have red wire and some green.

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Red and Green Wire*

Jim, the green wired/ green pole arms are the stock arms that came with Afx non-mag cars. They're a faster arm than the red wire/red poled ones that usually came in lighted MT cars. Mean greens are green pole/ gold, green or red wire arms. Red/red and red/gold are stock MT arm combos. Blue/ green and blue/ gold are dragster arms.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

what would a grey pole with red, green an gold wire be?? one color each pole


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> what would a grey pole with red, green an gold wire be?? one color each pole


That's a Christmas Armature, those came in Thunderjets. Not a fast arm but, I've read they don't do too bad with weaker balanced magnets.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ahh k, I checked the ohm an it was like 18.5 :O


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Generally, the pole color tells what cars they came in:

Gray poles - Tjets
Red pole/ green wire - Wild Ones/Tuff Ones; Auroras first use of red poles
Green poles - Afx non-mag/ mean greens
Red poles - Afx MT; Aurora uses gold or red wires on these arms to distinguish them from TO/WO arms.
Blue poles - Afx Dragster Arms; green wire in non-mag - copper wire in MT's

There are exceptions....


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*AFX armature descriptions*

Here is a description of each type of the AFX armatures:

http://frhoracing.com/slot-car-afx-magna-traction-pancake-motor-armatures.ashx


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

dlw said:


> There are exceptions....


I believe in the world of Aurora there are exceptions to every rule! Maybe that is part of why we love them?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

